# teardrop camper



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

anyone else have a teardrop camper?
i needed something a little nicer then a tent as my dog and i go camping from sept. threw feb.
i saw teardrop campers and liked them so i built one over the last couple months.
next weekend will be our first trip in it, for the michigan squirrel dog association picnic. pretty excited about testing it out.
just wondered if anyone else uses one.


----------



## mjp (Jun 30, 2000)

I've been reseaching TDs for a couple years now. With a family of 4 including two teenaged kids a TD is going to be too small for us and we enjoy tenting anyway. We hope to some day to be able to get out and really see the country rather than just drive through it and crash at a motel on our way to the next major tourist destination. We figure that a TD would be a comfortable and economical way to do that. So hopfully in a few yearas we may be serious about building/buying one. Can you post some pictures? How big is yours? We are thinking that for just the two of us a 4x8 would be cozy but big enough. If we build we think that coating w/ bed liner would be the best way to go, what covers yours?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

mines 4x8 as thats the trailer i had sitting around not being used.
for two people its plenty of room. i didn't use a plan , rather just studied them on line and designed as i went along. i built the deck then cut my inner walls first1/4 masonite. used 1x4 to frame the inner wall then built the cabnets.
stood the inner wall assembly up and screwed from the outside to attach my cabnets, making everything square. added my roof frames. then wire the 12 volt and insulate and cover the sides 3/8 plywood, install the inside ceiling 1/8 masonite and wrap the roof 1/4 plywood. i painted the interior with a light blue to go with the floor tile. and painted the exterior white, using polyurethane porch and floor enamel. after three coats i looks as if it were fiberglassed its so smooth. i used the same paint on a sailboat i built 7 years ago and it still looks new.
i'll see if i can do some pictures.
my goal on this one was to build it cheap and easy and my total cost came out around $600 as i already had a servicable trailer.
i didn't cover it in aluminum mostly because it expands and contracts with heating and cooling. though that does make it look sharp when done well.


----------



## mjp (Jun 30, 2000)

Sounds good, be sure to post a follow up after your first outing. If I was to do it now I'd router out the frame from 3/4 plywood removing most of the material and replacing the void w/ 3/4 foam insulation then sheat both sides w/ 1/4, luan on the outside and paneling on the inside. I don't see a need for a complicated kitchen. A slide in space for a cooler, a couple cabinets for storage and a flat surface for a two burner stove. I think I would forego the 12v and just wire it w/ 110 for a couple lights, TV, electric skillet... I've never seen one in real life so if you ever get over the bridge w/ your trailer contact me, I'd like to take a look.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

that would be a lot of work on the 3/4 ply. all the framing is for is to attach cabnets and such to. the strength is in the skin and is almost always overbuilt. look some up on the internet and you will quickly see that many methods have been used and most work perfectly fine. 
i will probably build another in a year or two after i see what i like or dislike in use. then i will consentrate more on asthetics, finer cabnet work, fancy finish on the exterior, stuff like that.
i'll be doing a few pictures of it this weekend so i'll post and report on i monday.
these things have a great folowing and many teardrop meets are held around the country, i hope to travel to some next summer.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well,,,, my little tear drop towed like a dream. couldn't even feel it back there and didn't notice any difference in fuel over 250 miles.
was very comfortable to sleep in saterday night, if you don't count an 8 year old boy . he was like sleeping with an epileptic spider monkey.
cooking was sweet out of the kitchen and with a little practice will just get better. it rained and was quite cool saterday night. i put a tarp up so we could sit outside and be dry. i'm going to get one of those nice fold up jobs for that.
as to it being cool, our body heat kept it plenty warm and i never used my blanket.
all in all for anyone that needs a small camper for one or two people... im amaised we don't see more of these out there.
hopefully i'll have pictures up tommorrow.
p.s. i tow with a 2 wheel drive for ranger.


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

JW, pics yet? Interested seeing what you've done.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i have the pics, but blew out my computer at home. will be getting a new one today and hopefully by tommorrow i will be able to get pics up. along with about a dozen other things im suppose to get done for other people.lol i hate machines!


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

Pics?


----------

